# i need help



## Cody428 (Apr 15, 2012)

i just got an arctic cat 500 and the carb leaks while it runs? i was told to adjust the carb and i did but i just cant get it to stop leaking is there anything else that could be wrong?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

did you check the needle and seat or the float level


----------



## Cody428 (Apr 15, 2012)

i looked at it and it didnt look messed up or anything and i adjusted the float a bit


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Its leaking...out of..where?


----------



## Cody428 (Apr 15, 2012)

The bottom of the carb


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Cody428 said:


> The bottom of the carb


That could mean a couple of things but usualy it means the fluid level is going over the overflow tube. That only happens when either the float level is set too high...or the needle valve has some junk in it or its shot and leaking.


----------

